# pour ce qui est



## Joan bolets

Hola! me podríais ayudar a traducir lo que pongo en negrita: _

Ce qu'elle "voit" c'est la consommation globale *pour ce qui est* flux de matière ou d'énergie, ou de rejets.

_Gracias!


----------



## Paquita

en cuanto a / en lo que concierne


----------



## Domtom

Otras:

_en lo tocante a_ / _en lo que hace a_.


----------



## yserien

en lo tocante a, sí.
en lo que hace a, me parece más bien un modismo catalán.
Me gusta más la versión de Paquit&


----------



## Domtom

Otra: _en lo que se refiere a_


----------



## yserien

Esa sí !! Me gusta más.


----------



## chuyitos

Amigos del fórum, necesito una ayudita con la traducción de la frase en negrilla:

En 35 ans, environ 1 250 immigrants français vinrent se joindre à la colonie. *Pour ce qui est de la natalité*, elle doubla le contingent.

Mi intento es: *A causa de la natalidad*, la colonia duplicó su contingente.

El contexto: es la inmigración francesa en Québec en el siglo XXVII.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## yserien

....y en lo que se refiere a la natalidad.......


----------



## bidule33

Pour ce qui est de: en lo que se refiere a / en cuanto a


----------



## rolandbascou

Una vez mas tenemos un texto dudoso.
La natalidad es el sujeto del verbo doblar, debía poner sencillamante "la natalité doubla le contingent". El "Pour ce qui est de" no tiene sentido aqui.


----------



## yserien

En francés no lo sé ; en español sí es correcto decir "en lo que se refiere a/ en cuanto a la natalidad ha duplicado la tasa de población."(Esa frase se ha pronunciado en un contexto en el que antes y después se hablaría/escribiría de otras cosas.


----------



## Prissss

Bonjour!
Je voudrais savoir si l'expression " pour ce qui est de" existe en espagnol... je l'aurais traduit ainsi " para lo que es de"... mais je me dis que c'est peut-être un "galicismo"...ou que cela ne se traduit pas mot à mot.

Merci!
Prissss


----------



## ñeca

Prissss said:


> Bonjour!
> Je voudrais savoir si l'expression " pour ce qui est de" existe en espagnol... je l'aurais traduit ainsi " para lo que es de"... mais je me dis que c'est peut-être un "galicismo"...ou que cela ne se traduit pas mot à mot.
> 
> Merci!
> Prissss



El contexto en que la expresión fue utilizada sería de mucha utilidad. Sin embargo está claro que "para lo que es de..." NO ES CORRECTO.

En cambio, me animo a sugerir:
"En lo que se refiere a..."
"En lo que hace a ..."
"En cuanto a ..."

Verifica en la oración completa.
Ñeca.


----------



## totor

Otra opción:

Por lo que respecta a…


----------



## Prissss

Hola!
Gracias!
Puede ser también : con respecto a??


----------



## totor

Prissss said:


> Puede ser también : con respecto a??



Sí, y también:

*Respecto a*, o *respecto de*;

y también *al respecto*, pero ya en otra función.


----------



## morrocotudo

Bonjour.
La demande initiale ne donne pas le contexte : l’expression « pour ce qui est de » peut être suivie d’un groupe nominal ou d’un verbe à l’infinitif (ou d’une proposition infinitive).
J’avais le problème dans le second cas, dans l’autre sens, en lisant un livre de José OVEJERO et je voulais vérifier.
Extrait de ‘China para hipocondríacos’, p150 : “Viendo el comportamiento de las parejas no resulta fácil intuir que tengan una vida sexual. Aunque lo que es reproducirse, se reproducen.”
* Dans l’archivo de ‘El País’ on trouve: “Aunque*, *lo* *que* *es* reírme, sí que me reí ...”; “Faltó algo de fuerza por parte de su cantante Lorena, *aunque lo que es cantar*, cantó bien.”
Je pense donc qu’on peut utiliser « *lo que es + infinitivo* » pour traduire « *pour ce qui est de+infinitif* ». Mais attendons l’avis des natifs.
Saludos.


----------



## jidesp

Bonjour!
Je profite de ce fil pour faire une vérification:

contexte: préparation d'un repas de fête

pour ce qui est des vins,je vous aiderai à faire le bon choix

en cuanto a los vinos,le ayuderé a eligir bien

en lo que concierne ...

Merci de me dire si cela est correct!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Ambas expresiones son correctas.

Otra más: En lo refente al vino...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

